# Help with lists



## dragonadam

Hey everyone,

I'm in the process of trying to learn the game better. Me and a friend are the only two that play and he cant really afford stuff. I have friends that would play when they come hang out but wouldnt get armies of their own. Anyway, i've decided to get several armies to have so we can all play different games. I'm looking to make 1000 point lists for each as a start. Ive already got a Necron army, Chaos Nurgle army, Blood Angels, and Dark Angels. I was thinking Imperial Guard next. Any suggestions for 1000 points? I was thinking something of a mech/footslogging balance to help learn the rules for starters, maybe a little mech heavy because other than rhinos and a baal pred we havent used much.

Thanks for any help.


----------

